# Off for Sweden



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

in just about an hour we will leave for Sweden and maybe Norway for 3 weeks. 8) 

I will probably not be too active in MHF during this time, but hopefully have a lot to tell when I am back.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard;

Have a great time, we have to wait until end of August for our adventure :? 

Tchuess

pete


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

have a great time!

I will be very interested in your trip report.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Back from Sweden*

Hi,

quite reluctantly we have come back home yesterday from our trip to Sweden. All the three of us would have liked to stay much longer, but for some obscure reasons our employers did not agree... :wink:

So here I am back, safe and sound. We had a wonderful trip, nice weather most of the time. We wild-camped most of the time, and felt never unsafe or were bothered in any way.

Was off-line all the time, because just days before departure, on a last-minute business trip to Rome, my laptop was nicked. :evil: "Luckily", not my personal property but my company's.

A more extensive report, and some additions to the site database, will follow during the next days.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome back Boff, there were lots of questions that you would have answered if you hadn't been away did you get permission to go on holiday and leave the site?


----------

